# christmas angel revamp



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is a angel I bought around 10 years ago at lowes I slathered some joint compond on her and spray painted her gray.She will sit on a fogging tombstone when completed.
christmas angel revamp video by lindside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n380/lindside/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n380/lindside/000_0052


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice - I can see her standing in a cemetery greeting visitors

Did she come pre-animated?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

yes she was already animated
a before picture http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=206&pictureid=2955


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

very cool! 

Are you going to put her on a motion sensor or other type of trigger or will she run continuosly. 

I think she'd be really creepy if she only moved a little and then stopped. I think you'd get that did she just move question from tot's.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's amazing how a little joint compound and spray paint can turn an angel rather creepy. Good job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

joker said:


> very cool!
> 
> Are you going to put her on a motion sensor or other type of trigger or will she run continuosly.
> 
> I think she'd be really creepy if she only moved a little and then stopped. I think you'd get that did she just move question from tot's.


Haven't decided yet.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats so cool!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

have you thought about spraying her hair grey too, so she looks completely from stone?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing transformation! I really like it, I'll have to keep my eyes out for one of those, it is very creepy.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

You did creep her out H71....nice


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a good idea. I've seen those angles on sale alot around Christmas. I never would have thought of doing what you did.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Uber creepy. Nicely done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just looked at the "before" picture - that is quite the transformation. What's funny is, the movement was already a little on the creepy side. The gray coating got her outward appearance in tune with her latent evil movements


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> have you thought about spraying her hair grey too, so she looks completely from stone?


Her hair is painted gray.The lighting must make it look lighter.
Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I can link to the b4 picture but I can't see the after picture. All I see is an empty gray box. Since it seems everybody else can see, I assume it is a problem on my end but have no idea what it would be. Anybody have any idea what the problems is.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like the concept of having her look like part of the tombstone in the cemetery and then moving and stopping. Very creepy.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Me like me like, Now to find an angel. Very cool. I agree I would definitely put her on a motion sensor.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Picked up an angel at the thrift store last night for two bucks. I'll start on her this weekend.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I seem to be the only one who can't see the picture. I have no trouble seeing the pictures on other threads and I'm a little confused. 

I asked for help yesterday but today I look and see that my question is gone from my post. Getting a little twilight zonish on my end.

Anyway, I'm very interested to see this angel cause I have a caroler with similar movements that I plan on modifying. If anybody can help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent use of "other holiday" props!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> I seem to be the only one who can't see the picture. I have no trouble seeing the pictures on other threads and I'm a little confused.
> 
> I asked for help yesterday but today I look and see that my question is gone from my post. Getting a little twilight zonish on my end.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very interested to see this angel cause I have a caroler with similar movements that I plan on modifying. If anybody can help me out I'd appreciate it.


I don't know why you can't see it you posted the video in your other post.wish I could help.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Don Givens said:


> I seem to be the only one who can't see the picture. I have no trouble seeing the pictures on other threads and I'm a little confused.
> 
> I asked for help yesterday but today I look and see that my question is gone from my post. Getting a little twilight zonish on my end.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very interested to see this angel cause I have a caroler with similar movements that I plan on modifying. If anybody can help me out I'd appreciate it.


That is VERY weird about the question not showing up. I went into the post to see why and everything looked right to me. I took the quoted part out, and now the question is showing up. In any case, check your PMs for the link to the video, I just sent it so you could view it.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you Ghostess. I got your pm but it still doesn't work. 

I still just get a big gray box that turns white when I click on it.

I don't have any problems viewing other videos posted on the forum so this is really kinda weird. :googly:

Maybe the haunt Gods want to keep me from seeing this video so I have too be more creative with my Caroler. Nothing really wrong with that I guess. 

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Got the URL from Ghostess, Googled, and found a link to the video that way. 

Cool & Creepy Halloween71. Not what I have in mind for my Caroler but I have a bunch of old dolls and I think one of them is going to get this kind of a makeover. 

Thanks everybody for your help


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I love simple solutions that lead to great end products. Nice one.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that is great -what an idea (one i must steal--i mean borrow )


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

pyro said:


> wow that is great -what an idea (one i must steal--i mean borrow )


That's ok we will share I will steal(I mean borrow)your moving grave.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the movement...this could also be converted into a flying ghost if suspended some way. Cool idea!

Hmmmm, what else can we slather and paint gray? LOL!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thats a great idea. A moving statue is super-supernatural.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats cool best use of a xmas prop. hmmm have to dig through the wifes stuff


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The "after" photo is definitely the best!!! Great idea!!! Great results!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love it when people halloweenify x-mas stuff. It looks really great.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I like the movement...this could also be converted into a flying ghost if suspended some way. Cool idea!
> 
> Hmmmm, what else can we slather and paint gray? LOL!


My thought exactly.I find myself looking for stuff I have to convert to halloween props.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I so have to find one of those angels...she'd be perfect in my cemetary!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great improvement. She looks terrific. Great imagination...way to think outside the Christmas box.


----------

